# Qld: Scarby 22/8/13



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

The forecast was looking good and so I decided to take some annual leave to make the most of this window of opportunity especially as Scarby has been firing of late.

Ready to launch just after sunrise and it looked like a glorious day ahead.

















As I was paddling out, I could see birds wheeling and diving into showers of bait fish. The next 40 mins proved extremely frustrating as the bait showers would dissipate each time just before I got within casting range. I gave up chasing the surface eruptions and decided to just troll a lure in the hope of crossing paths with the fish. It wasn't too long before the rod bumped but it was only an undersize squire.

I switched to drifting whilst flicking plastics and hooked a small chopper tailor which unhooked itself beside the yak. It looked like tailor were the culprit harassing the baitfish.

Surprisingly, the conditions deteriorated with the start of an icy cold wind that seemed to just cut through my life jacket and also put some chop into the water. As I had left my jumper in the car, I decided to troll a lure more to keep warm and was starting to feel miserable and a bit sorry for myself. I finally had enough of the wind and decided to head back to the car to pick up my jumper. However, as I got closer to land, the headland provided some relief from the westerly and it was quite pleasant in the sun out of the wind.

Baitfish were again exploding around me but it was always fleeting and finished as quickly as they begun. No luck with trying to get a hookup and not from lack of trying although I did manage another small tailor that again self released before I could land it.

Finally around 930am, the wind finally eased and I could drift comfortably fishing plastics further offshore. After many casts later another undersized squire and then a legal but smallish squire around the 37cm mark. At least it wasn't a donut after nearly 4 hours on the water. Then within 5 minutes of the first legal, the rod that had the lightly weighted plastic started bucking. Good weight and it wasn't long before a circa 50cm snapper slipped into the net. It coughed up jellyfish which definitely were in abundance today.









The fishing was definitely tough and the next few hours I ventured into new territory trying to locate fish but only managed a small undersized flatty, a pike, another undersized squire and finally another legal fish.. this time a 46cm flathead. Amazing how quickly the fishing can seem to shut down compared to my last trip a fortnight back when I bagged out in less than 3 hours.









Trolling back to the ramp was uneventful and was rather pleasant without the wind. Been some time since I've spent 7+ hours on the yak but then I'll take a slow day's fishing over going to work anytime!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh well Danny - not every day is a winner. At least you got a couple of fish for a feed.

BTW, did you see Chris out there (cjbfisher) on his Stealth BFS? He scored a pan sized snap and a tailor.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> You went fishing.
> 
> You got fish.
> 
> Bastard!


Listen here LB. You keep calling successful fishermen 'bastards'. Please take your complaints to QFCT.*

*Quality Fishing Complaints Tribunal :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Danny a good use of your annual leave mate, and a nice feed.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well done again Danny.
I missed your first post until recently.
I looked at my photos and early August seems to be the time to fish.
But writing that I will be heading out tomorrow.
Not sure where at the moment, probably Brays.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Hagar (Aug 4, 2006)

What no Bananas? doesn't that seem like forever ago,seems like you don't need them anyway.Well done on the catch,surely the boys will be taking an interest soon ,Freshwater for Christmas ?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Magic conditions when you launched, got to admire a person who says "stuff it" and takes time out for those special occasions when theY come along.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice work. Good day for it and dinner secured! I like your setup on the Quest.


----------

